# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Joomla "заблокирована"

## Val_Ery

Я уже и не знаю, как на подобное реагировать... https://yadi.sk/i/Bw38oV1V3PyNwS

По ссылке - маленькое видео (1.3Мб)

Я понимаю, что вся эта хня, которая зовется российским интернетом, обходится на раз-два (вкл/выкл vpn). Но ведь, согласитесь, глупо! 

Рег.ру наехал на пользователя: у вас на сайте вирусы, поэтому пролечите, смените логины/пароли и обновите движок вашего сайта. Чел на обновлении движка и застрял  :Smiley:  

P.S. Кстати, переходить на отечественное (я про cms) он, почему-то, тоже не хочет...

P.P.S. Для тех, кто имеет те же проблемы... Обновиться (без vpn) пока ещё можно с github https://github.com/joomla/joomla-cms/releases
Есть альфа-релизы, текущие версии и пакеты обновлений (например, с 2.5 до 3.8.2)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

Всё! Перехожу на тор-браузер...

Задрали все эти отечественные блюстители нравственности, морального облика и ... да хрен их знает, чего они там ещё блюдут.
С сегодняшнего дня недоступны мозилловые ресурсы: https://developer.mozilla.org/ и https://support.mozilla.org/
Видимо, не предоставили фсб ключи для расшифровки трафика...

Провайдер - ТТК

----------


## olejah

Ну, как бы... Жаров: Роскомнадзор готов заблокировать Tor, если его запретят  :Smiley:

----------


## Val_Ery

Ага... И будем мы все пользоваться яндекс браузером и амигой... 

ЩАЗ!

----------

